# So I went to a neurologist...



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

and he thinks I have a mild form of epilepsy which is causing my DR. He thinks this because the symptoms I gave him (memory problems, trouble reading, sensitive to bright light, etc.) match the symptoms for the epilepsy. Then he had me do an EEG which ended up being normal, but then he says that you can't be 100% certain my DR isn't caused by recurring seizures unless the test is done 3 times.

I told him that I'd like to have a PET scan and fMRI scan done, and he just dismissed those two. I REALLY doubt I'm having mild seizures because I've never had an epileptic moment in my life. I've been able to push myself to drive a car with DR, but now the doctor is saying to stay away from stuff like that in case I have a seizure. At the end he told me to see a psychiatrist.

Why does it seem like going to get professional help is actually pushing us further away from curing this stuff?!


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't let him dismiss these tests. If you want them then tell him your getting them. The doctor works for you. Sure they could come out negative but at least you have a personal peace of mind.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

theoneandonly said:


> and he thinks I have a mild form of epilepsy which is causing my DR. He thinks this because the symptoms I gave him (memory problems, trouble reading, sensitive to bright light, etc.) match the symptoms for the epilepsy. Then he had me do an EEG which ended up being normal, but then he says that you can't be 100% certain my DR isn't caused by recurring seizures unless the test is done 3 times.
> 
> I told him that I'd like to have a PET scan and fMRI scan done, and he just dismissed those two. I REALLY doubt I'm having mild seizures because I've never had an epileptic moment in my life. I've been able to push myself to drive a car with DR, but now the doctor is saying to stay away from stuff like that in case I have a seizure. At the end he told me to see a psychiatrist.
> 
> Why does it seem like going to get professional help is actually pushing us further away from curing this stuff?!


There are such things as continuing seizures. It is just that they are mild enough to not 'burn-out' so symptoms are mild but continuous.

It is difficult for doctors to do much. PET scans and fMRI show major metabolic shifts, not small things. EEG are difficult to get much info unless you having a major episode. Some go to clinics and stay hooked up to an EEG monitor for a couple days in order to find anything. If your symptoms are stable, then it may not show on an EEG.

Did he offer you any medication to try? Or is he waiting for the next couple EEG tests?

Is simplistic terms, epilepsy is uncontrolled/excessive activity in parts of the brain. It can be just a small area or jump all over. The symptoms you told the doctor could indicate epilepsy. They also could be very mild brain injury (reason unknown) involving the function of ambient visual processing.

What are your visual symptoms (besides sensitivity to light)?


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> There are such things as continuing seizures. It is just that they are mild enough to not 'burn-out' so symptoms are mild but continuous.
> 
> It is difficult for doctors to do much. PET scans and fMRI show major metabolic shifts, not small things. EEG are difficult to get much info unless you having a major episode. Some go to clinics and stay hooked up to an EEG monitor for a couple days in order to find anything. If your symptoms are stable, then it may not show on an EEG.
> 
> ...


I told him I already tried taking Sertraline for a couple of weeks and stopped after my body built tolerance to it, and he said maybe I should go back on it. I don't think that is a good idea because the medicine stopped working after the 1st week and only left me with unnecessary side effects.

My mom's brother and sister both had one seizure when they were little, but I still don't think this could be the cause of my DR. He said the seizures come and go and aren't continuous, but as far as I can tell my DR is continuous throughout the whole day.

My visual symptoms are:

-sensitivity to bright light
-everything looking very vivid
-everything looking like a lucid dream

My mental symptoms are:

-short term memory problems
-trouble trying to focus on text when reading
-feeling cross-eyed when reading
-blanking out when put on the spot
-forgetting how to spell common words


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Your post helped me a lot...I had a few of the ECG's done and a few came back normal, a few abnormal, but it was with different doctors and some for some reason denied there was something abnormal etc...it was very strange. Now I know I need to do 3 hmm. I think I'm going to ask for some.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Perhaps experimenting with an anti-seizure medication would be beneficial to you.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

The sort of form of epilepsi that mimic DP is very rare. It is called "Aura continua" or simple partiel status epilepticus -related to the temporal lobe. That state would show up on a EEG. Another state is made by asymetric brain which is shown on a MRI scan. If your state came sudden with panic attacts and you have normal EEG -you problebly have DP. Aura Continua is treated with Frisium or lamictal


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Mayer-Gross said:


> The sort of form of epilepsi that mimic DP is very rare. It is called "Aura continua" or simple partiel status epilepticus -related to the temporal lobe. That state would show up on a EEG. Another state is made by asymetric brain which is shown on a MRI scan. If your state came sudden with panic attacts and you have normal EEG -you problebly have DP. Aura Continua is treated with Frisium or lamictal


Maybe I should have 2 more EEGs done then like the doctor said. I have another appointment with him in May.

I asked him why I got my DR out of nowhere if it is caused by seizures in the brain, and he said that people who are prone to these feelings won't feel them unless they are put under extreme pressure and stress. I got my DR when I entered college and was going through a pretty stressful situation. Who knows...


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

DP come with a periode of stress. It is when the misconception of the symptoms as a sign of madness and panic -fear of loseing control you are buildning up a circle with it difficult to brake and the anxiety-laden self- focusing makes it more chronic. If you don´t have any anxiety it is go -you are in a more flexible position.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

flipwilson said:


> Don't let him dismiss these tests. If you want them then tell him your getting them. The doctor works for you. Sure they could come out negative but at least you have a personal peace of mind.


This

i'm fucking sick and tired of doctors acting superior to their clients and dismissing their symptoms.


----------

